# Hock iron/breaker vs Veritas.



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

How do these compare? Veritas is obviously a lot cheaper.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't used the Veritas irons, just Hock. I have had a good experience with the Hock cap iron and blade on my old #5. It made a dramatic difference in the performance of a previously mediocre plane.

One difference is that the Hock cap iron is ground flat so that it makes contact with the blade across a larger surface area,, compared to the Veritas (and most others) that are arched and make contact only at each end of the breaker. If the blade an the cap iron are both ground perfectly flat, in theory this design should deliver better support to the blade as it is stressed during a cut. My guess is that it in actuality would take a microscope to see the difference in actual cut quality if there in fact was one. Additionally, after a couple conversations with Ron Hock on the topic of steel, I am convinced that he is uncompromising in his commitment to using the best possible quality steel for a plane blade. In my experience his blades hold an edge for a long time, without being overly burdensome to sharpen. I can't comment on the Veritas steel quality, but given their reputation in general it is probably also good.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Both are excellent blades. I would call both and ask how it will work in the plane you're planning on getting it for. Some planes may require modifications to work with the thicker iron, especially if you get the chip breaker too.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have not used Veritas iron for the Stanley planes. I do however have their chip breaker. It is well worth it. Much better than the standard breaker. Does not flex under tightening the nut.

I do have their other plane like the LAJ and block planes. Their A2 steel is excellent. PM-V11 should be much better than the rest. That being said, the stanley irons aren't too bad. Can last a day on hard wood. The A2 can last about 2 to 3 times longer on the same wood. If it is end grain the Stanley plane iron won't last long. A2 and PM-V11 would last longer. Still it would require some touchup afterwards.

For Stanley planes I just use standard iron as they are fine and sharpening is a breeze with waterstones. As for bevel-up iron on the LAJ requires a jig which is more troublesome.


----------



## Farkled (Jan 23, 2012)

Dave's advice is good. Both make good stuff. There is a somewhat greater chance of having to file the mouth of your plane(s) with the thicker Hock blades. I have gone down the road of PM-V11 & LV chipbreaker sets. I'm slowly replacing the stock irons with the LV stuff. So far, I have a Bailey #4 and a round side 608 from Tablesaw Tom. Very, Very happy.


----------

